# Armco park - fishing license



## FISHFLY (May 25, 2009)

A friend of mine is in from Colorado and another one of his friends offered to take him fishing at ARMCO Park - told him he did not need a license and that he had been there about 50 times this year without license. Am I mistaken - wasn't ARMCO taken over by Warren County and if so that makes it public and I would think the Warren County ODNR Game Warden would be checking license. Anyone know what real scoop is?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

your friend that has been there without a license has gotten lucky. you need one to fish there.


----------



## FISHFLY (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for confirming - now there are at least two of us he won't believe.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I went by there about a month ago and saw a game warden checking for licenses. 
It is county owned property now. When it was privately owned, one did not need a fishing license.


----------



## billybob88 (Apr 24, 2009)

why not hamilton county parks all need to have fishing license same deal


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

See Fishing Rules toward bottom.
http://www.co.warren.oh.us/parks/parks/armco_dock_lake.htm


----------



## pattynsteve (Apr 5, 2012)

I just got off the phone with Armco Park. You DO NOT NEED A LICENSE. But, it does cost now. $5 for adults $3 for kids & Seniors 55 & over. Kids I believe under 12 are free.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Nightprowler said:


> See Fishing Rules toward bottom.
> http://www.co.warren.oh.us/parks/parks/armco_dock_lake.htm



page can't be found


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

billybob88 said:


> why not hamilton county parks all need to have fishing license same deal


wrong only one is campbells.. no license and lake isabella


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (May 13, 2009)

You do not need a license at Armco park ...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Usually if its a paylake you won't need a license


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

You do not need a license to fish there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mhumpjr (Mar 4, 2010)

This doesn't have anything to do with Armco, but I have had a fishing liscense every year since I was 16. (I'm in my 30's now) I have never had anyone ask for it! I was at Stonelick last weekend and a park ranger AND a game warden cruised by and asked if we were catching anything, nice weather, blah blah,blah. Neither one wanted ask us to see it. But I gurantee the year I don't buy one I will totally get busted! It's only 19 bucks though. Considerably less than a fine so if one is in doubt, buy the piece of paper.


----------



## xwarandruinx (Jul 7, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> wrong only one is campbells.. no license and lake isabella


Yessir!!!%


----------

